# General > Sport >  England is out

## greener

England is out thank goodness. We will now not be hearing about it for the next eight years as would have been if they did win. :Smile:

----------


## theone

I'm a little disappointed, but not surprised, that they never won. With the corruption in FIFA it's no surprise Russia and Qatar won.

It would have been great having a major tournament on our doorstep.

----------


## John Little

> England is out thank goodness. We will now not be hearing about it for the next eight years as would have been if they did win.



I agree.

Lottery funding in this country has been so squeezed by the Olympics that less is available to spend on other things.  


Something I have never understood though.
Why does the UK have four separate national teams?

I mean - I am not a fan of football and I don't follow sport.

But it does seem to me, complete ignoramus that I am, that a British football team would sweep all before it.

----------


## PantsMAN

> Something I have never understood though.
> Why does the UK have four separate national teams?


Maybe because we are different nations - not just regions of England!

----------


## morvenview

> I agree.
> 
> Lottery funding in this country has been so squeezed by the Olympics that less is available to spend on other things.  
> 
> 
> Something I have never understood though.
> Why does the UK have four separate national teams?
> 
> I mean - I am not a fan of football and I don't follow sport.
> ...


 We are four seperate countries plain as.
I can see where you are coming from but most including me would not support a British national team.

----------


## Corrie 3

Oh Dear !

C3... ::

----------


## John Little

> Maybe because we are different nations - not just regions of England!


Who said they were regions of England?  Where does that come from?

We are a sort of federal state with one central government that handles all our foreign affairs and defence.  

Switzerland is a federation of cantons speaking French, German, Italians and Romansch.  But they do sport as Switzerland.

When there was a place called Czechoslovakia there was a Czechoslovakian team.

If it is ok for us to have four teams, why could they not have had a Czech team and a Slovak team?  Or why can any federal state containing different nations not have the same?

I am not asking this with any irony in mind.  I genuinely do not know.

As far as I know the UK is the only state in the world which fields more than one team.

How did that happen?

----------


## Metalattakk

> Who said they were regions of England?  Where does that come from?
> 
> We are a sort of federal state with one central government that handles all our foreign affairs and defence.  
> 
> Switzerland is a federation of cantons speaking French, German, Italians and Romansch.  But they do sport as Switzerland.
> 
> When there was a place called Czechoslovakia there was a Czechoslovakian team.
> 
> If it is ok for us to have four teams, why could they not have had a Czech team and a Slovak team?  Or why can any federal state containing different nations not have the same?
> ...


*sigh*

It happened when FIFA was formed. They recognised the importance of the British associations' part in developing modern football, and awarded each association a life-long place on the FIFA General Committee (or whatever it's called).

If any of the home nations were to merge with the other, they'd lose their exalted place on this committee, after all, all national teams are run by their own football association. That's why it's called 'Association Football'.

Not only would British football be worse off, due to the lessened control over World Football, but Europe's would too.

Plus, nobody wants to lose their national team.

----------


## theone

The reason for separate teams is historical.

The first international football match was Scotland v England.

We've had separate asscoiations, leagues and cups for longer than the world cup has existed.

This is not an issue of unionism or nationalism, just of history.

----------


## John Little

Thankyou.

I have learned something.

----------


## Anfield

> We are four seperate countries plain as.
> I can see where you are coming from but most including me would not support a British national team.


So why are Rangers & Celtic so keen to ditch the SPL and join the English Premier League

----------


## theone

> So why are Rangers & Celtic so keen to ditch the SPL and join the English Premier League


Money. Simple.

----------


## Logical

I think England and Scotland should do a joint bid for next time, share the glory about (if everyone isn't too proud that is) ...

----------


## Green_not_greed

> So why are Rangers & Celtic so keen to ditch the SPL and join the English Premier League


Because Man U, Arsenal and Chelsea will be easier to beat than Inverness?

----------


## Logical

> So why are Rangers & Celtic so keen to ditch the SPL and join the English Premier League


It was only a matter of time before they came grovelling at the hands of the superior Premier League.

----------


## scorrie

> I think England and Scotland should do a joint bid for next time, share the glory about (if everyone isn't too proud that is) ...


Next time has already been awarded to Qatar (yes that famous centre of footballing legends)

Apparently the temperatures reach 50 degrees centigrade in Qatar, really good for quality football playing!!

I would think the term "BID" is most appropriate for describing the process involved!!

----------


## Logical

> Apparently the temperatures reach 50 degrees centigrade in Qatar, really good for quality football playing!!


Thats going to go down well with players used to the blistering heat of the UK :: 


At least we have the Olympics to concentrate on....

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

> I agree.
> 
> Lottery funding in this country has been so squeezed by the Olympics that less is available to spend on other things. 
> 
> 
> Something I have never understood though.
> Why does the UK have four separate national teams?
> 
> I mean - I am not a fan of football and I don't follow sport.
> ...


 England are only an average side, yet scarcely one or two Scots or Welshmen would be up to selection - I can't think of one Ulsterman who migh contend. A U.K. team would win nowt.
Incidentally, the UK has four separate 'Football Associations' each with autonomy and vested interest. As an Englishman myself I have no wish to see a 'United Kingdom' team - however, I'd quite like to see the Home Chamionships reinstated as a serious competition

----------


## Anfield

> "..however, I'd quite like to see the Home Chamionships reinstated as a serious competition.."


I agree, they should be played either pre-season, or at seasons end, and lets do away with all the meaningless mid season friendlies which serve no purpose at all other than increasing the risk of injury to players

----------


## theone

Qatar for 2022.

A team thats never qualified for the World Cup with a population of 1.5 million.

50 degrees temps and 10 x 50000+ capacity stadiums to be built in an area similar in size to the highlands.

It's amazing what oil can buy.

----------


## scorrie

I have been watching the post mortem regarding England's failed bid and I saw the build up last night. If you listened to the pundits and so-called experts the thing was in the bag. Self praise filled the air and Ladbrokes had England at 8/13 red hot favourites to win the bid. Early today David Cameron called it "too close to call", a real tight race.

Fast forward and we find out that, out of 22 votes, England secured only TWO!! 

Tonight's "pundit" opined that "England must be doing this wrong" after earlier having praised the "Hollywood slickness" that the bid had been conducted with. 

Must have been a "bid of two halves" and not taking advantage of "situations early doors" eh Ron?

----------


## Anfield

> I have been watching the post mortem regarding England's failed bid and I saw the build up last night. If you listened to the pundits and so-called experts the thing was in the bag. Self praise filled the air and Ladbrokes had England at 8/13 red hot favourites to win the bid. Early today David Cameron called it "too close to call", a real tight race.
> 
> Fast forward and we find out that, out of 22 votes, England secured only TWO!!


And one of them was the England delegate!

----------


## Stack Rock

> Qatar for 2022.
> 
> A team thats never qualified for the World Cup with a population of 1.5 million.
> 
> 50 degrees temps and 10 x 50000+ capacity stadiums to be built in an area similar in size to the highlands.
> 
> It's amazing what oil can buy.


If this is true - is this 'best value' ? After the event what will happen to the stadii? Gather desert dust?
Money down the drain as far as I'm concerned. Qatar would best spend the money on their poorer arab brothers or the 3rd world countries.

----------


## ducati

I thought it had been established beyond doubt that the winner would be the purveyor of the biggest bung. Thats why Putin didn't bother turning up, he knew they'd won, he signed the cheques.  ::

----------


## Bazeye

The Brum V Villa "disturbance" last night probably didnt do England any favours. Personally my favourite host for a WC was Japan/S Korea where you could just walk into a pub at 6 in the morning to watch a game.

----------


## Metalattakk

> If this is true - is this 'best value' ? After the event what will happen to the stadii? Gather desert dust?
> Money down the drain as far as I'm concerned. Qatar would best spend the money on their poorer arab brothers or the 3rd world countries.


After the world cup, Qatar will be dismantling the stadiums and re-erecting them in third world countries, free of charge.

Edit: Here's the link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qatar_2..._World_Cup_bid

----------


## Walter Ego

> After the world cup, Qatar will be dismantling the stadiums and re-erecting them in third world countries, free of charge.
> 
> Edit: Here's the link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qatar_2..._World_Cup_bid


Either Glasgow or Embra will get one then.

----------


## Stack Rock

> Either Glasgow or Embra will get one then.


I supose - if they could afford the transportation and errection costs which propably would out-weigh the cost of a completely new stadium.!!!!!

----------


## highland red

> We are four seperate countries plain as.
> I can see where you are coming from but most including me would not support a British national team.


I wonder WHY you wouldn't support a British national team (if there were ever one)..............................Scots representatives? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? :Wink: 

All jokes apart England was never going to get it, and like one of our previous posters has said: the lottery etc is already stretched with the Olympics in 2012.

Only time will tell if Russia was the right choice.

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

I'd like to see it given to North Korea.

----------


## joxville

I'm pleased England didn't win the bid because we have enough hooligans in this country without importing more.  ::  And their arrogance in thinking it was a done deal too.  ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

On FiveLive tonight, they listed the amount of things the English FA conceded to Warner in order to guarantee his votes. Scandalous. FIFA, just like the SFA are largely unaccountable and lack transparency. They base their decisions on where they need to win the greater marker share and new sources of income. England has been lining their pockets for years, so they'll not get another World Cup or Euro Championships for another two decades.

----------


## theone

> On FiveLive tonight, they listed the amount of things the English FA conceded to Warner in order to guarantee his votes. Scandalous. FIFA, just like the SFA are largely unaccountable and lack transparency. They base their decisions on where they need to win the greater marker share and new sources of income. England has been lining their pockets for years, so they'll not get another World Cup or Euro Championships for another two decades.


I think you're right on that one. Although I think it perhaps more true in terms of the Qatar win than the Russian one.

I work with two people who travelled to the champions league final in Moscow. They both said it was a terrible experience, no facilities, unhelpful/unfriendly locals and simply a "dodgy" atmosphere.

Hopefully they'll get that sorted for the world cup. I wonder what they are going to do regarding Visa's?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Russia will have their stadiums pulled up to scratch and get some temporary transport set up (shuttle buses most likely, like the South African World Cup) to make sure folk can get to and from games, but that'll be it. There'll be no new railways, no new hotels, no new airports and the several billion people who aren't there will never notice. A bit like the situation in South Africa - the WC left no lasting legacy there, in my opinion anyway. 

My main gripe with Qatar is that your average fan will priced out of it. It's a millionaire's playground where the average salary is more than £150k, meaning there is almost no budget accomodation and the climate means camping is out the question. Your average fan won't be able to go and that's not what the World Cup should be about. Then there's the alcohol laws...

But, when the money keeps rolling in you don't ask questions.

----------


## scorrie

> I supose - if they could afford the transportation and errection costs


Has the price of Viagra gone up then?

----------


## theone

> My main gripe with Qatar is that your average fan will priced out of it. It's a millionaire's playground where the average salary is more than £150k, meaning there is almost no budget accomodation and the climate means camping is out the question. Your average fan won't be able to go and that's not what the World Cup should be about. Then there's the alcohol laws...
> 
> But, when the money keeps rolling in you don't ask questions.


Was it not something like only 5% of WC match tickets go to public sale?

I read Qatar have agreed to allow alcohol in "fan zones".

It's definately a money issue there, whether or not bribes were involved.

I wonder how Israel will get on if they qualify?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Was it not something like only 5% of WC match tickets go to public sale?
> 
> I read Qatar have agreed to allow alcohol in "fan zones".
> 
> It's definately a money issue there, whether or not bribes were involved.
> 
> I wonder how Israel will get on if they qualify?


Dunno, but I'll be applying for a job in construction that's for sure.

----------


## theone

Just watched the Panorama programme on FIFA corruption and it was quite convincing.

----------


## theone

The more I read/hear about this, the more I'm convinced there are dodgy dealings going on.

There were 4 bids in for 2018. The voters were supposed to vote for their favourite choice in round one, then round 2, 3etc until a majority was gained.

In round 1, there were 4 choices. The results were: England 2 votes, Netherlands/Belgium 4 votes, Spain/Portugal 7 votes and Russia 9 votes. 

So England were eliminated. Fair enough? Maybe.

Next came round 2. Now because England were out, it is reasonable to presume that the 2 votes that were used for them in round 1 would be "moved". Why would any other votes change, if the voter was voting for their "best candidate?

But round 2 came as follows: Netherlands/Belgium 2 votes, Spain/Portugal 7 votes and Russia 13 votes (Russia obtain absolute majority)

So 2 FIFA reps who thought Netherlands/Belgium were the best options 10 minutes beforehand suddenly changed their mind to support Russia, along with the two English votes.

Corrupt to the core.

----------


## PantsMAN

> England is out thank goodness. We will now not be hearing about it for the next eight years as would have been if they did win.


Aha, but we *will* be hearing about the dreadful injustice and how Englandshire were really the best and and and and and................

It will feel like eight years!

----------


## Anfield

> I'm pleased England didn't win the bid because we have enough hooligans in this country without importing more.  And their arrogance in thinking it was a done deal too.


It is not just foreign hooligans we have to be afraid of, it is also the the racists who might also have come.
We have more than enough racists here, dont we Joxville

----------


## black rover

> I agree, they should be played either pre-season, or at seasons end, and lets do away with all the meaningless mid season friendlies which serve no purpose at all other than increasing the risk of injury to players


I'm sure i read somewhere recently that the home internationals was starting at the end of this season but England not taking part and their place being taken by Ireland.

----------

